# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  عظم الله أجرنا ياوطن

## المراقبة العامة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قال تعالى : {الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ }البقرة156

بقلوب مؤمنة راضية بقضاء الله وقدره .. فإن منتدى سيدات الإمارات ينعى دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة
حكومة وشعباً في شهداء الحق والواجب الذين ضحوا بأرواحهم من أجل أن تبقى راية الوطن شامخة ، وطن يعتز ويفخر بأبنائه المخلصين .
إن المصاب جلل والفقد موجع والعين تدمع ولكن نحسبهم عند الله من الشهداء 
وقد بشرنا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : (( يشفع الشهيد في سبعين من أهل بيته ))
رحمهم الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنهم الفردوس الأعلى وألهمنا جميعا وذويهم الصبر والسلوان 
اللهم اغفر لهم وارحمهم وعافهم واعفو عنهم واكرم نزلهم ووسع مدخلهم واغلسهم بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقهم من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس
اللهم جازهم بالحسنات إحسانا وبالسيئات عفوا وغفرانا ..
اللهم أفرغ علينا صبرا من عندك .. اللهم احفظنا بحفظك 
اللهم من أراد بدولة الامارات وشعبها بسوء فاللهم اشغله بنفسه ورد كيده في نحره واجعل تدبيره تدميرا عليه يارب العالمين .



مدري نعزي شعب زايد بما صار
او نفـتخر بابطالهـم ذي حــمونا

يوم اختلط دم العـرب بين لقطار
بيدي عيال الرافـضه ذي غـزونا

نبكي عليهم حزن والدمع مدرار
وهم بحزن وعطف ايضا بكــونا

ذي يسرجون اخيولهم عزواصرار
لارض اليـمن كانو دروعاً وعونا

هذه جمايل دين بارقاب لـحرار
ماتنتــسي للي ابد ما نــسونا

فزعاتـكم للـجار يـفخر بها الـجار
والله ومن مـعكم ابد ما يهـــونا

نبـكي على لبطال ذي دمهم فار
واستـشهدو في دارنا يوم جـونا

ولاهلهم نرسل تعازي بلــشعار
وهم بشعر الـــعز ايضا رثــونا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------


## دمانيه

اللهم اغفر لهم وارحمهم وعافهم واعفو عنهم واكرم نزلهم ووسع مدخلهم واغلسهم بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقهم من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس

----------


## [..دانــة..]

الله يرحمهم ويقبلهم من الشهداء.. ويصبر أهلهم ع فراقهم 

يارب تنصرنا عليهم وتوفق عيالنا في مهمتهم

----------


## غنه

الله يرحمهم و يغفر لهم و يعفو عنهم و يتقبلهم من الشهداء في سبيله 
فعلا أبكوا العيون و رفعوا الروؤس

----------


## غلآ نفسي

آه يا قلبي 

الله يرحمهم 

مرات أقول الحمدلله ماتو بشي زين ودفاع لدينهم ووطنهم ومرات أقول يا الله تصبر أهلهم 

شي يحزن الصراحه 

الله يتقبلهم من الشهداء 

يا الله بحسن الخاتمه

----------


## عواااشه26

الله يرحمهم ويصبر اهلهم

----------


## ام زايدالغالي

الله يرحمهم يارب ويقبلهم من الشهداء ويصبر أهلهم يارب

----------


## نوفا التوفي

إنا لله ولإنا إليه لراجعون ....

----------


## مهرة القصر

اللهم تقبلهم في الشهداء واجزهم عن الإسلام والمسلمين أحسن الجزاء، 
وأفرغ على ذويهم صبرا 
يارب العالمين ..

----------


## Yazi.90

الله يرحمهم ويصبر قلوب اهاليهم وعيالهم ،،

----------


## ام لامية

الله يرحمهم ويقبلهم من الشهداء ويصبر أهلهم يارب

----------


## MEERAHDUBAI

ان لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## اجمل سعوديه

الله يرحمهم ويقبلهم من الشهداء.. ويصبر أهلهم ع فراقهم
وينصرنا عليهم بإذنه تعالى

----------


## دوا جروحه

الله يرحمهم ويجعل الفردوس مثواهم 
والله يصبر اهاليهم ويريح قلوبهم ياربي

----------


## اليازيه19

الله يرحمهم ويغمد روحهم الجنه ياربي
اثرو فينا بشكل مب طبيعي .. الله يصبر اهاليهم 
ويريح قلوبهم ..

----------


## ربنا يوفقني

الله يرحمهم 
عظم الله اجرك يا وطن

----------


## M-Alshehhi

رحمة الله عليهم وياربي تقبلهم من الشهداء وصبر أهلهم و امسح على قلوبهم ❤️

----------


## مون 55

الله يرحمهم يارب ويقبلهم من الشهداء ويصبر أهلهم يارب

----------


## أم زمرده

> اللهم اغفر لهم وارحمهم وعافهم واعفو عنهم واكرم نزلهم ووسع مدخلهم واغلسهم بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقهم من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس

----------


## احتاجك..

الله يرحمهم و يغفرلهم و يجمعهم بالنبين و الصديقين و الشهداء
فعلا موقف صعب و مصاب جلل 

الله يثبت قلوب اهلهم خاصة اباؤهم و امهاتهم و ياجرهم في مصيبتهم 

ربي يحفظ من بقو هناك و ينصرهم عاجلا غير اجل يااارب

----------


## شما امارات

الله يرحم الشهداء جميعاً ويقوي عزيمة الباقيين ويردهم سالمين مرفوعين الراس ...اللهم أمين

----------


## ام زعاب

الله يرحمهم ويغفر لهم يارب 
مصاب جلل صراحة .. 
تعجز الكلمات ويتعلثم اللسان ويخوننا التعبير 
الخبر نزل على دار زايد الصاعقة 
قلوب حزينة .. خواطر مكسورة 

ولكن لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله وحده

----------


## بنت زآآآيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

نقدم أحر التعازي والمواساة لحكومتنا الرشيده وإلى أهالي 

الشهداء والشعب الأمارات العربية المتحده ونسأل الله 

العلي العظيم أن يرحم ويغفر الشهداء ونسأل الله العلي 

أن ينصر جنودنا البواسل والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## hamoudmam

الله يرحمهم و يصبر أهاليهم و الله ينصر أبناء زايد و يرجعهم للوطن منتصرين ....


مقاله اعجبتني وحبيت ان اشارككم فيها :


"منذ عده أيام لم يغفوا له جفن طاف الإمارات من مشرقها إلى مغربها ليواسي أسر الشهداء ويخفف من أحزانهم ولم يقف إلى هذا الحد بل قام بزيارة المصابين ليرفع من معنوياتهم 
ولكن من يخفف من حزن أب فقد حوالي ٥٠ رجل من أبناءه 
تفطر قلبه من الحزن على رحيلهم إنه سيدي سمو الشيخ محمد بن زايد آل نهيان 
نسأل الله العظيم إن يزيده صبرا على صبره ويوفقه لكل خير ويطول بعمره"

----------


## هواجس خير

الله يرحمهم ويصبر قلوب أهلهم أن الله وأن إليه لراجعون

----------


## مثل العسل انا

اللهم اغفر لهم وارحمهم وعافهم واعفو عنهم واكرم نزلهم ووسع مدخلهم واغلسهم بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقهم من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس

----------

